# Belly Band for House Visits?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So Lady Bella is finally going to get to meet her Great-Grandma this coming weekend. Grandmama just turned 90 and she is AMAZING!!! Did I mention she's amazing? LOL. Seriously this woman is a breast cancer survivor, lives independently, participates like mad at the Senior Center, active in her church and is completely up on the latest fashion trends and political affairs. I'm in constant awe of her.

Anyway, Bella is not housetrained yet (sigh) and I don't want to take the chance on her wetting or otherwise on Grandmama's carpets. I also don't want her crated for almost are entire 2 day visit. What do you think of me getting a Belly Band or Diaper for her to wear when we are out visiting special company? 

BTW, our old sweet Lucky Boy (age 15) is having serious bowel and bladdler control issues and I think I'll try them on him too  . Please God save me from the Pee Pee and Poo Poo Monsters lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Belly bands go around the abdomen so they only work on boys. You can get a Pampers and cut a hole in it for the tail for Bella.

Do you have a playpen? Besides potty accidents, puppies can get into all sorts of things in strange surroundings. You'll be busy visiting and won't be able to watch her closely. When I visit, even though Bailey is housebroken, I bring his soft pen. He is either in that, on my lap or on a leash.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Belly bands go around the abdomen so they only work on boys. You can get a Pampers and cut a hole in it for the tail for Bella.
> 
> Do you have a playpen? Besides potty accidents, puppies can get into all sorts of things in strange surroundings. You'll be busy visiting and won't be able to watch her closely. When I visit, even though Bailey is housebroken, I bring his soft pen. He is either in that, on my lap or on a leash.


:goodpost:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> So Lady Bella is finally going to get to meet her Great-Grandma this coming weekend. Grandmama just turned 90 and she is AMAZING!!! Did I mention she's amazing? LOL. Seriously this woman is a breast cancer survivor, lives independently, participates like mad at the Senior Center, active in her church and is completely up on the latest fashion trends and political affairs. I'm in constant awe of her.
> 
> Anyway, Bella is not housetrained yet (sigh) and I don't want to take the chance on her wetting or otherwise on Grandmama's carpets. I also don't want her crated for almost are entire 2 day visit. What do you think of me getting a Belly Band or Diaper for her to wear when we are out visiting special company?
> 
> BTW, our old sweet Lucky Boy (age 15) is having serious bowel and bladdler control issues and I think I'll try them on him too  . Please God save me from the Pee Pee and Poo Poo Monsters lol.


First, bless Grandma, God love her 90 years old :wub: and bless dear Lucky Boy, God love him, 15 years old. 

You got great advice from Marj.

I was wondering is your baby pad trained? Maybe you could bring some of them with you and just place them all around.

I know when I bring my kids to visit my MIL, who is 86, I have brought Mia and Leo. Mia is very calm and sweet with her, but Leo, wants to jump on her lap and give kisses. Leo is overtly friendly. I don't know how your Grandma feels, but my MIL, loves Leo, but it can make her nervous.

I do tend to bring Ana, as we take care of my MIL, Ana is in her bag, and I bring her out, but still hold her, and she gives kisses.

Don't let this discourage you at all. The elderly love seeing fur-babies. My MIL enjoys it immensley so I am so glad you are bringing the babies. 

Marj, gave you great advice about the potty issues, and no I wouldn't crate her for the 2 hr visit I don't blame you.

Oh yes, but bring your babies. It truly means so much to the elderly, but keep your precious baby, close to you.

Here is a pic of my MIL, with Ana. My MIL is leary of dogs, but not my kids, because I do take extra precaustions. And if I don't bring Ana, she misses her. This is little Ana, on Holloween, visiting her Mom-Mom, look at the smile on my MIL's face :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for the great advice  . We are looking forward to going to N.C. to visit Grandmama (but only if we can get rid of the cold/bug we have right now - yuck!). Bella is learning to pad / UgoDog train, but she still very much prefers going outside. My biggest concern is when she gets excited she diddles a bit and some folks might be put off by that. Grandmama is looking forward to meeting Bella, but a little leary of possible scratches (as she is now on blood thinner). We will have to be VERY careful about that. 

I love pet therapy and am a big believer in the joy that animals bring to the elderly. I specialize Geriatric & Dementia care and have been lucky to have had our Katie (now at the Rainbow Bridge) work with seniors for many years. They absolutely loved her (as did we). This will be Bella's first adventure with a senior, so I am quite curious to see how she does. Contact will be carefully supervised  . I think the most fun will be getting Lady Bella all dressed up for her Grandmama visit. Grandmama is going to flip over that! Bella's not really a fan of the dresses yet, but hopefully she'll suck it up for us LOL! Thanks again yall.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you guys for the great advice  . We are looking forward to going to N.C. to visit Grandmama (but only if we can get rid of the cold/bug we have right now - yuck!). Bella is learning to pad / UgoDog train, but she still very much prefers going outside. My biggest concern is when she gets excited she diddles a bit and some folks might be put off by that. Grandmama is looking forward to meeting Bella, but a little leary of possible scratches (as she is now on blood thinner). We will have to be VERY careful about that.
> 
> I love pet therapy and am a big believer in the joy that animals bring to the elderly. I specialize Geriatric & Dementia care and have been lucky to have had our Katie (now at the Rainbow Bridge) work with seniors for many years. They absolutely loved her (as did we). This will be Bella's first adventure with a senior, so I am quite curious to see how she does. Contact will be carefully supervised  . I think the most fun will be getting Lady Bella all dressed up for her Grandmama visit. Grandmama is going to flip over that! Bella's not really a fan of the dresses yet, but hopefully she'll suck it up for us LOL! Thanks again yall.


 
Have a wonderful time, and you could put a light blanket over Grandma's legs, so the scratches don't effect her, my Mom is on blood thinner too, so I understand. Hugs.


----------

